# clutch how to????



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone know of a good write up of a 04 GTO clutch removal and install how to? with pics would be nice?


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Heres a few things I found in about 5 mins on LS1gto.com.... just typed in Clutch Guide in the search box and started scanning through the 4 pages... heres some links.

Konrad Emrich.com

LS1GTO.com Forums - Pics of LS7 Clutch Install

GTO Knowledge Base

Clutch and Flywheel Install

LS1GTO.com Forums - Wanted: Clutch install information, parts, tips, pics... or whatever you have.


GL! Im going to buy and install my own LS7 clutch and flywheel soon enough as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the biggest things i can think of is if you're going to do it on floor jacks get a tranny jack from Harbor Freight for like $79. it is a lifesaver, *make sure you replace the slave* no matter how good you think the old one is. get one from like a 2000 F-body for $80 or so and switch out the lines on it instead of paying $200-$300 for GTO specific one. there are two bolts on top of the transmission for which you'll need several long extensions to get the socket on it easily. while you have the tranny out it's a good time to change fluids or put on a new shifter. it's really easy then


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> the biggest things i can think of is if you're going to do it on floor jacks get a tranny jack from Harbor Freight for like $79. it is a lifesaver, *make sure you replace the slave* no matter how good you think the old one is. get one from like a 2000 F-body for $80 or so and switch out the lines on it instead of paying $200-$300 for GTO specific one. there are two bolts on top of the transmission for which you'll need several long extensions to get the socket on it easily. while you have the tranny out it's a good time to change fluids or put on a new shifter. it's really easy then


Totally agree... I did the shifter first but I know Im going to have to put an LS7 clutch assembly in soon enough. When I do Im for sure going to grab a new slave, SS clutch lines w/remote bleeder, fluid change and probably transmission mount mod or new polly version from rocksand auto.


----------

